# Veterans of foreign wars



## Lc jones (Nov 28, 2019)

Hello! Does anyone on this forum have experience as a member of the veterans of foreign wars organization? My husband is considering joining it in our area


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm not much of a joiner, but, I did join the VFW back in 2014. I wasn't interested in drinking and sitting around a bar, but, by becoming a "member at large", I was able to use VFW facilities that had RV hookups all over the country.


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 28, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> I'm not much of a joiner, but, I did join the VFW back in 2014. I wasn't interested in drinking and sitting around a bar, but, by becoming a "member at large", I was able to use VFW facilities that had RV hookups all over the country.


I’m just curious to know if they have special events or charitable events that he could participate in.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 28, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I’m just curious to know if they have special events or charitable events that he could participate in.



I guess that varies with each separate VFW post. Our local one doesn't have too many members and outside of ome bingo, I don't think they do much.


----------



## Llynn (Nov 28, 2019)

Back in the early 70's when a lot of us were getting released from active duty, the VFW was still run and dominated by the WWII/Korean Police Action "class of 45". They made it clear they weren't much interested in having the Vietnam misfits join their club. I mean imagine, we even thought that our dark skinned brothers in arms should be allowed to join. And, as one WWII vet pointed out to me, "you guys lost your war".

As a result not a lot of Viet Nam vets joined the veterans organizations. That changed after Desert Storm. Class of 45 was dying off and they badly needed new blood. So the desert war vets sort of saved their bacon.  The vet clubs even started making it public that they would be glad if a few of the hitherto unwanted Nam types would join up. That's when the "Welcome Home" program started.

Based on my post Viet Nam experiences I have never even considered joining.


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 28, 2019)

Llynn said:


> Back in the early 70's when a lot of us were getting released from active duty, the VFW was still run and dominated by the WWII/Korean Police Action "class of 45". They made it clear they weren't much interested in having the Vietnam misfits join their club. I mean imagine, we even thought that our dark skinned brothers in arms should be allowed to join. And, as one WWII vet pointed out to me, "you guys lost your war".
> 
> As a result not a lot of Viet Nam vets joined the veterans organizations. That changed after Desert Storm. Class of 45 was dying off and they badly needed new blood. So the desert war vets sort of saved their bacon.  The vet clubs even started making it public that they would be glad if a few of the hitherto unwanted Nam types would join up. That's when the "Welcome Home" program started.
> 
> Based on my post Viet Nam experiences I have never even considered joining.


That’s shameful


----------



## Old&InTheWay (Nov 28, 2019)

I wrote this poem about my cousin John. He was a mentor in my youth. He died when he came back -- he was ostracized by WWII and Korean vets:

John, it's startling to think of you again,
dead now for a quarter century--
your baggy shorts, foggy glasses, and sharp-breaking
curveball conjured up for a writing
exercise in a coffee shop.



The day you scattered your brains
on the floor of that Esso station,
did you know that I was breaking off that curve you taught me... was sliding off a cool summer raft...
and was looking forward to watching Archie
argue with Meathead that evening?



What did I know of that Goddamn war?
I was 11 when you went to Vietnam.
The night of your going-away party you were stern-faced,
bright-eyed and vigorous. Those ...... were no match for our John.
You patted my head and told me to keep cool.



I was 13 when you returned.
I had kissed a girl.
You were distracted, empty and drunk.
I didn't know you.



Only if you could have forgotten what happened
in that jungle--forgotten that wriggling head seething
in horror as you blew it into red, stew-like pieces.



Did the ghost of that head follow you back home?
Did it drape itself over your soul, like a black shroud
over a translucent corpse?
Was it with you the day you shot yourself?



When you came back to Pennsylvania,
you saw that head locked in your mind’s eye--
it wouldn’t budge. So you moved.



I think about America in chaos then--
I think about one day freezing solid--
I go outside and snap off that curve you
showed me a quarter century ago.



I threw it just like you taught me--
low and outside to a right-handed hitter.
John, I blew that batter away.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 29, 2019)

The "Black Snake" claims another.


----------

